# Is this an asbestos (or asbestos containing insulation)?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It looks like loose fill rock wool. It is always a good idea to have a small sample tested if you are not sure.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It looks like loose fill rock wool. It is always a good idea to have a small sample tested if you are not sure.


----------



## will555 (Sep 3, 2021)

A friend of mine said it looks like old spray foam insulation but I really don't know.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Visual Identification of Rock Wool, Stone Wool, Mineral Wool, & Slag Wool (inspectapedia.com)


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks like rock wool. And way too little of it.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Not sure where you live , but that is pretty poorly insulutated by today standards, no way should even be seeing the ceiling joists. Are you have a home inspection done?


----------



## will555 (Sep 3, 2021)

No I haven't made an offer yet just toured the place and it was pretty cool except the attic looked pretty old so I wanted to make sure before I even made an offer


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks like dirty matted down blown fiberglass.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You have several good answers. Not much can be done by a picture even from experts.
Could be fiberglass, rockwool or my guess, is it is blown cellulose. Dirty for sure, it happens over time to all attics, (not a concern) DEFINITELY not enough.

Ask your home inspector.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

SW Dweller said:


> Ask your home inspector.


Make sure the inspector is independent from your Realtor. Any inspector suggested from a list from your Realtor is just there to facilitate a sale. Go to the permit department and see if they have a list of them. Less biased that way.


----------



## tatnallsattic (Sep 6, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> Make sure the inspector is independent from your Realtor. Any inspector suggested from a list from your Realtor is just there to facilitate a sale. Go to the permit department and see if they have a list of them. Less biased that way.


This is so true and somethin that I did not know back in 2007 when I bought my first house. The inspector and the appraiser were both recommended by the realtor and guess what the inspector found ZERO issues and the appraisal low and behold appraised at 401K which was the EXACT asking price!! Messed up


----------

